# OT: My friend's little brother murdered



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Last night my friend's little brother Mickey Murray(18yrs old) was shot in the head and killed last night in Elmhurst. 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-040710elmhurst,1,5725783.story?coll=chi-news-hed

The suspect is Anson Pappae (38yrs old), who I just found out a few minutes ago is a guy I met and shook hands with. I saw his name and face on CLTV this morning, but it didn't ring a bell. The singer of my band's ex-girlfriend is friend's with him, and I apparently met him when I picked her up from his house no more than a month ago. I just found this out on the phone a few minutes ago. 

Though I've only met Mickey a couple of times, I see his brother like three times a week. He just got back from a month stay in England, and we hung out on Thursday night to look at his pictures. He was glad to be back with his friends. He stopped by my parents house today to see if I was there, but I was at work. He just wanted to get away from all the people at his house. I still have yet to speak to him. 

My best friend's parents are best friends with the Murrays, and they're the ones who called me at 7AM this morning. 

This is horrible and strange, and it's only becoming more horrible and more strange. 

Anson hasn't been caught yet, so check out your local paper tommorrow.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that. 

Do they know the motive or any details as to why?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Do they know the motive or any details as to why?



I don't know. I heard on the news that Mickey and Anson were acquaintences, and I haven't talked to his brother about it yet (i'll have to face the music tommorrow - and I'm dreading it big time). 

Mickey was 18, but we was closer to 13. He reminded me of Angus from the 90's teen movie "Angus". He was a BD kid who'd spent most of his life in special education. Not a harmful kid at all, just loved to play Halo with his friends on his Xbox. 

I'm trying to figure out what Mickey's relationship with Anson was, but somehow I'm not surprised. That night I met Anson he was bringing home his daughters from his parents house, now that I think of it. Maybe Mickey thought it was cool to hang out with an old scumbag because he had "toys" of sorts, but I'm just speculating at this point. 

From what I heard on the news, the police say Anson has been known to climb up trees when he gets in trouble (yes, apparnetly he has a decent sized criminal record) , and that's why there were helicopters searching all the parks in Elmhurst this morning (Saturday morning for those of you reading this on Sunday).


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

That's some heavy stuff Slim. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and the victim's family.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> That's some heavy stuff Slim. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and the victim's family.


Though I have few experiences with the kid who apparently never left his basement, I feel the pain of the ones near to him that I love.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's ****ing horrible... I'm really sorry to hear it Slim :no:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Here's the Trib article I found:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-040710elmhurst,1,5725783.story?coll=chi-news-hed


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

jeez, Slim, that really sucks.  

thoughts, prayers, etc. let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

That's horrible news to receive. Even worse when you've met the suspect personally. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and yours. I can only imagine what your friend is going through.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> That's horrible news to receive. Even worse when you've met the suspect personally. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and yours. I can only imagine what your friend is going through.


It's funny because the singer of my band called me tonight and said "Did you hear about my friend Anson?"

How do you think I reacted to that? He didn't even know that I knew the victim.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

That is very, very sad. My thoughts and best wishes go out to you and your friend, and everyone involved.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow slim-

Much love, no doubt

Your in my heart- be there for your friend, man


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

That is tough Slim. Life is a strange thing. My best wishes go out to you and those afflicted and affected.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I responded on the thread at RealGM as well.

Sorry to hear that you knew him, Slim. When I heard it was in Elmhurst, I thought of you immediately.

Your friend and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Partial quote from the trib 

_
Police said they were investigating witness reports that Murray had been killed when Paape tried to urge some of the young people into participating in a game resembling Russian roulette. 

"He was trying to encourage them to participate in a game where a bullet was placed in the cylinder of a revolver-type weapon and where it would be discharged at the person next to them," said Elmhurst Detective Commander Raymond G. Turano. 

Mickey Murray










"The young man that was the victim did not want to engage in this, whereupon witness statements indicate Mr. Paape challenged the victim's courage and pointed the gun in his direction and pulled the trigger," Turano said. 


Anson Paape










Police said Paape had been in county custody three times since 2002, each time on charges of domestic battery. They said the most recent time had been last month, when he spent four days in the DuPage County Jail before posting $10,000 bond on June 10. _

BTW, Anson was caught early this morning in Bensenville.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Link to Tribune Story


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Sorry to hear about this Slim. 

Geez, I hope this scumbag doesn't get out of jail yet again. I'm glad they caught him. Hopefully that will help the victim's family.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Sorry to hear about this Slim.
> 
> Geez, I hope this scumbag doesn't get out of jail yet again. I'm glad they caught him. Hopefully that will help the victim's family.


I also feel sorry for Anson's family, with his 5 kids (the oldest being 16). The mother is a raging alchoholic (who's never there).


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone affected by this. Godspeed...


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I really don't know what to say, because it's somehting that I will never experience as I don't have a brother, but my thoughts and prayers are with them. The family needs to stick closer together and be there for each other during this very very difficult time...:sigh:


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Last night my friend's little brother Mickey Murray(18yrs old) was shot in the head and killed last night in Elmhurst.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-040710elmhurst,1,5725783.story?coll=chi-news-hed
> ...


Hang in there bro!My prayers are with you.I know EXACTLY how you feel.My younger brother was killed in Chicago two blocks away from our house on the southside 4 years ago.And while no one was ever arrested,I'm pretty sure the guy's responsible for his murder even showed up at the funeral.Being a cop in L.A. at the time made it REALLY hard for me.My first impulse was to seek some sort of retribution,but a cooler head prevailed.And that's my advice to you.Just let things play out.

But once again,my prayers are DEFINITELY with you!!


----------

